# woolacombe bay this weekend parking?!



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi one and all

has anyone been to woolacombe recently? is there any parking for 8m motorhome? i know you can park on the lhs of the road at the bottom running parallel to the beach/sea - but thats if you cna get a space and for 8m!!

also the carpark there at the bottom of the hill behind the beach is that height restricted i cant remember and are there large spaces for large motorhomes?

other than that anyone know anywhere else to park or wildcamp or any good CHEAP little sites...

any info always helpful

ta as usual


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

get someone with a camcorder to film you negotiating your way there, it'll be worth £250 on you've been framed :lol: 

It's a proper pain for me at 6.2m and so never again from the Saunton direction.


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi ezzy66,

I'm a Warden on Newberry Valley Park in Combe Martin and we have a offer on 5 nights large pitch, electric and a free awning for £75.
It's lovely here have a look on the website probably one off the nicest sites around.

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat).


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking for the same thing - an overnight parking/camping place in Woolacombe, for the weekend of October 15th, we've got a bit of a 'do' to go to and even though we only live about 15 miles away we would like to stay the night in the 'van because then we can both have a glass of wine (or two!).


----------

